# IMAF, Inc. Camp in Houston



## Brian Johns (Dec 13, 2003)

Dear Practitioners of Modern Arnis,

The IMAF, Inc. (Dr. Schea's group)  will be conducting a four day intensive Modern Arnis camp from February 19 through the 22nd. Guro Ed Kwan will be in charge of this camp. Exciting instruction will be provided by the Masters of Tapi Tapi as well as various senior students of the IMAF, Inc.

For more details on this camp, please visit the IMAF, Inc website at www.modernarnis.net and look under "Events."

Hope to see some of you there ! I know that I will certainly be there.



Take care,
Brian E. Johns
Columbus, Ohio

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 19, 2003)

If anyone who has never been to a Modern Arnis Camp and those that have been and are looking to get back into training and those looking for lots of instruction, should check this seminar/camp out. In the past they have had some special options for daily rates if you could only attend a single day. Contact the host via the website.

As someone who is not affiliated with any Modern Arnis Organization, yet I am friends with many people. I recommend this camp to those or are looking. Check them out. Especiaaly if you are in the area.

:asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Dec 19, 2003)

Rich,

Thanks for the very nice note ! Much appreciated. I would second Rich's sentiments and if there is any Modern Arnis event in your area, take a look and give it a shot. It may well be worth it !

Take care,
Brian Johns





> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *If anyone who has never been to a Modern Arnis Camp and those that have been and are looking to get back into training and those looking for lots of instruction, should check this seminar/camp out. In the past they have had some special options for daily rates if you could only attend a single day. Contact the host via the website.
> 
> As someone who is not affiliated with any Modern Arnis Organization, yet I am friends with many people. I recommend this camp to those or are looking. Check them out. Especiaaly if you are in the area.
> ...


----------



## Mao (Dec 19, 2003)

The Houston camp is a great camp! Al Garza and everyone down there does an awesome job. Big Earl is a hoot and a great guy to be around. Lotsa good people and instruction.
MAO


----------



## Brian Johns (Dec 23, 2003)

Mao is correct about the awesome Texan hospitality at the annual Houston camp. Those folks really go out of their way to make all feel welcome in the Longhorn State. I've been down there 4 years in a row now and had a great time every single time.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio





> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *The Houston camp is a great camp! Al Garza and everyone down there does an awesome job. Big Earl is a hoot and a great guy to be around. Lotsa good people and instruction.
> MAO *


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jan 18, 2004)

For anyone that is looking to attend a Modern Anris event I would highly recommend the Houston camp.  I missed last years but I have attended the Houston camp since it was moved down there in 98/99.

Al Garza and his group really put on a great camp in the past with first rate instruction.

Brian, I noticed that Ed Kwan is running the camp this year?  What's up?

Are you going to make it down there this year?  And do you know if Ken, Chuck, Brian Z, Gabi, Jim L, are going to be there as well?

Due to financial strains I won't be going again this year however I'll try and make it down there for maybe Friday/Saturday.

Mark Lynn


----------



## Brian Johns (Jan 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Boar Man _
> *For anyone that is looking to attend a Modern Anris event I would highly recommend the Houston camp.  I missed last years but I have attended the Houston camp since it was moved down there in 98/99.
> 
> Al Garza and his group really put on a great camp in the past with first rate instruction.
> ...



Mark,

Yes, Ed Kwan is running the camp this year. I'm not aware of the reason for the change. However, knowing Ed, I know that this camp will be a roaring success. If you haven't noticed, the location of the camp has changed (at the Holiday Inn)

Yes, I plan on making it to the camp......I've been going since 2000 and have always had a blast down there.  As for the Masters of Tapi Tapi, I'm not exactly who all will be there.....most of them should be sure. Every once in awhile, one of them may not make it due to other obligations as has happened in the past.

Hope to see you there, if you can make it.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Brian Johns (Jan 20, 2004)

I got some clarification with regard to the Houston camp. As it turns out, Al Garza is still the camp director. My understanding is that this is a team effort by the great folks of Texas to put together a high class camp.

If you have the chance to attend, this is a good one !

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *Mao is correct about the awesome Texan hospitality at the annual Houston camp. Those folks really go out of their way to make all feel welcome in the Longhorn State. I've been down there 4 years in a row now and had a great time every single time.
> 
> Take care,
> ...



Nice...hows the weather down there in February? (Better then Michigan I am sure!)


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jan 24, 2004)

Paul

Try raining and 60 degrees today.  Last week it was in the low 60's to mid 70's with plenty of sunshine.  Down to the 30'-40's at night though.

Mark


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 1, 2004)

As we enter the month of February, I just want to remind the folks here of the upcoming Houston camp, which is just a couple of weeks away. It's taking place at a Holiday Inn, next to the NASA Center. Should be a world class camp !!

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 10, 2004)

As this great camp is just 10 days away, just wanted to remind the folks on this forum about it. Just wanted to bump this up. Any information about this camp can be found at the IMAF, Inc. website (www.modernarnis.net)

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 15, 2004)

Another bump up as this great camp is just 4 days away !!

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------

